# FEMA courses (online)



## Gabe0725 (Oct 3, 2010)

WHOA! I was told I needed to do these course to gain more points when the time comes for the FDNY to call & they seem pretty confusing. 
I was told to do:

ICS 100

ICS 200

ICS 700

ICS 800

HAZMAT

WMD

So far, I did ICS 100, not really concentrating too much & I failed it. The site said we could do it as many times as we need to so I'm not worried about passing it.

But my question is, how important are these courses and are there any other courses I might need to make my EMT resume more appealing?

BTW, I'm certified in NYS. Thanks!!!


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 3, 2010)

I have 100, 200, and 700. I believe 200 was for a dispatcher job I applied for. But get at least 100 and 700. Some of the others are classroom based only.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 3, 2010)

All those listed ICS courses can be taken for free online. The best way to take them and pass easily is to start each course, look for a link to a summary of the course (should be in the first few pages of the course), save this link or keep it open, and then after you have read through the course materials, use the summary page as a reference on the test. It has the answers to every question.


----------



## EMS49393 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have all of them.  I was told that they are required to be completed and on file for all employees of a public safety organization that receives federal grants.  In addition, they were also required by the last station I volunteered with.  I haven't verified whether or not this is true, but if it's required education pertaining to my job, I'm going to make certain I get it finished.  I like getting paid.

They're not very hard, just dry and boring.


----------



## NorCal (Oct 3, 2010)

My employer just had everyone complete the FEMA Helathcare Incident Command System Training last week. 

IS 00.100HC


----------



## rbromme (Oct 3, 2010)

We were required to complete 100, 200 and 700 to pass the EMT course this summer.


----------



## medicdan (Oct 3, 2010)

Gabe0725 said:


> So far, I did ICS 100, not really concentrating too much & I failed it. The site said we could do it as many times as we need to so I'm not worried about passing it.





jjesusfreak01 said:


> The best way to take them and pass easily is to start each course, look for a link to a summary of the course (should be in the first few pages of the course), save this link or keep it open, and then after you have read through the course materials, use the summary page as a reference on the test. It has the answers to every question.



Despite the fact the courses are written and distributed by FEMA, if they are required for your job, they are indeed important. FEMA developed this National Incident Management System for a reason-- to unify management nationally, so there is consistent training, consistent leadership structure and consistent quality assessment. It means that emergency responders (FFs, EMTs, Medics, Supervisors, Emergency Planners, etc) can use uniform skills and knowledge for their small incident at home, and to respond to Katrina on the other end of the nation. 

While the online course allows for it, do you feel you are really learning the material by cheating on the tests? I believe you digitally agree to a policy forbidding using a cheat sheet before taking the test. 

The reality is that the courses have material that may seem simplistic, but does serve a purpose, and while the tests are easy, it's not an excuse to blow the classes off.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 3, 2010)

EMS49393 said:


> I have all of them.  I was told that they are required to be completed and on file for all employees of a public safety organization that receives federal grants.  In addition, they were also required by the last station I volunteered with.  I haven't verified whether or not this is true, but if it's required education pertaining to my job, I'm going to make certain I get it finished.  I like getting paid.
> 
> They're not very hard, just dry and boring.



I'd never heard of these courses until I started applying for jobs in co in march. NM for the most part doesn't care about them, and I've not seen them as a requirement for tx either.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 3, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> The reality is that the courses have material that may seem simplistic, but does serve a purpose, and while the tests are easy, it's not an excuse to blow the classes off.



Additionally, if the courses are simplistic (instead of just seeming so), then the questions should be easily answered without cheating.


----------



## JD. (Oct 4, 2010)

I took a couple of these courses last February and never recieved my certain of completion they're suppose to mail you. Anyone else have this happen to them?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 4, 2010)

JD. said:


> I took a couple of these courses last February and never recieved my certain of completion they're suppose to mail you. Anyone else have this happen to them?



They don't mail anything. They email you a .pdf file of the certificate that you're supposed to print out.


----------



## bstone (Oct 4, 2010)

Over the years I took (I think) all of these courses. I got the PDF certs somewhere. I have to admit they didn't teach me much.


----------



## Gabe0725 (Oct 4, 2010)

Honestly, they really didn't seem too boring to me. All of this medical info & educational material is new to me so it definitely peaks my interest. But where I went wrong when I was doing the 1st course was that I was doing it almost when I was going to hit the sack so maybe the tiredness was what was getting me out of really getting the full impact of these courses. I'll definitely be doing them when I'm fully awake & know what I'm reading. 

And the cheating part, even though we can pretty much cheat on these, I rather not. I rather fail then cheat. It's just not me.


----------



## Gabe0725 (Oct 4, 2010)

Also, Paintball thanks for the headsup that FEMA doesn't mail you an actual certificate. I'll keep this in mind & make sure I have ink in my printer.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 4, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> While the online course allows for it, do you feel you are really learning the material by cheating on the tests? I believe you digitally agree to a policy forbidding using a cheat sheet before taking the test.



I don't think I would consider it cheating since they provide the page. On the NIMS 100 and 200 classes its actually a PDF you can download. The classes are boring and worse extremely repetitive if you take them one after another. I probably could have passed the tests without using the reference pages, but I like to get all the answers right...


----------



## medicdan (Oct 4, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> I don't think I would consider it cheating since they provide the page. On the NIMS 100 and 200 classes its actually a PDF you can download. The classes are boring and worse extremely repetitive if you take them one after another. I probably could have passed the tests without using the reference pages, but I like to get all the answers right...



Yes, they provide the reference page, to STUDY. I know it's hard to believe, but there is a potential utility to the information from the course in the real world, and if it's a requirement for a job, it is expected you will have the knowledge to use at that job.


----------



## spike91 (Oct 4, 2010)

I had to take them all as well. Total pain in the butt, and honestly not of much use.


----------



## John E (Oct 4, 2010)

*"not of much use..."*

Really? How many multiple casualty incidents have you worked as an EMT-B student?

Nothing you learn is of much use until you actually need it, then it's invaluable.

John E


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 4, 2010)

emt.dan said:


> Yes, they provide the reference page, to STUDY. I know it's hard to believe, but there is a potential utility to the information from the course in the real world, and if it's a requirement for a job, it is expected you will have the knowledge to use at that job.



The four courses combine for a total of 1.2 IACET CEUs, so they expect you to take about 3 hours for each course. The summary PDFs are 37 pages of solid text and the courses are much longer, so I can't imagine they would expect you to do much more than read the material and take the tests. That said, because they are very repetitive, by the time I had finished all 4 of the courses, I felt like I had a pretty good grasp on ICS. Maybe thats why most systems make you do 3 or more of the ICS courses.


----------



## medicdan (Oct 4, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> The four courses combine for a total of 1.2 IACET CEUs, so they expect you to take about 3 hours for each course. The summary PDFs are 37 pages of solid text and the courses are much longer, so I can't imagine they would expect you to do much more than read the material and take the tests. That said, because they are very repetitive, by the time I had finished all 4 of the courses, I felt like I had a pretty good grasp on ICS. Maybe thats why most systems make you do 3 or more of the ICS courses.



Pedagogically, internet course are very interesting, and often employ different methods then classroom lectures or strict textbook reading. The repetitive nature of the course with frequent interactive modules and mini-quizzes helps reinforce the material.

I'm not saying it works for everyone or is perfect pedagogy, but certainly serves a purpose, and is generally effective.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I have 100, 200, and 700. I believe 200 was for a dispatcher job I applied for. But get at least 100 and 700. Some of the others are classroom based only.



The 300 & 400 levels are classroom based only and the test cannot even be taken online. The 300 is intermediate to advanced emergency management and the 400 is pretty much for the brass, e.g. incident commanders and general staff. I have completed the 100, 200, 700 & 800 online and am looking to take the 300 next, but am not sure where the class would even be given. Being that I have an instructional background, I want to max-out on NIMS certs and eventually just teach it. 

I am also not sure who knows this little known secret that Fredrick Community College will give credits and can even award an AAS degree in Emergency Management partly based off of FEMA certs, take a look at this link:

http://www.frederick.edu/courses_and_programs/degree_emermgtreq.aspx


----------



## bstone (Oct 7, 2010)

*jawdrop*

The college is giving 1 credit hour for a bunch of the IS courses done online. 

That's the easiest way to get college credit I've ever heard of. And the quickest.

http://www.frederick.edu/download/programs/EMProgramsInfopro.pdf


----------



## EMDispatch (Oct 7, 2010)

If you can get into the ODP courses and lectures, colleges will often accept them for credit. I've worked on getting them counted for credit on my Masters degree...Just have to argue that they're applicable enough.


----------



## bstone (Oct 7, 2010)

The interesting thing about the community college is they have articulation agreements for transfer for BA programs to _American Public University_ (which is a private school, despite the name). There you can get a BA and then go onto an MA in emergency management.


One interesting thing I find about the MA program is there is an optional capstone one can do, which is sort of the gold standard for MA programs. 

It's expensive, to be sure, but I am guessing you'd be able to land a government job pretty readily with these credentials.

One sad part- all this focus on emergency management and education, but no parallel track for EMS education. No BA in EMS, no MA in Emergency Medicine for Paramedics. Out of emergency management and EMS, I am betting EMS is more often used.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2010)

bstone said:


> *jawdrop*
> 
> The college is giving 1 credit hour for a bunch of the IS courses done online.
> 
> ...



Glad I could be of service... I find out tid-bits like this all the time and will be sure to continue posting


----------



## EMDispatch (Oct 7, 2010)

bstone said:


> One sad part- all this focus on emergency management and education, but no parallel track for EMS education. No BA in EMS, no MA in Emergency Medicine for Paramedics. Out of emergency management and EMS, I am betting EMS is more often used.



Agreed, I'd switch in a heartbeat if there were some... Emergency management degrees are still just sort of weird...I looked into them when applying for grad school, but the bottom line is practical field experience is still king. Hell, I'm taking a program now in intelligence ( national security,etc.) it's useful and quite literally fits the description of a Planning section member or chief in ICS, but without the experience, my chances of getting a job with FEMA are pretty limited. So, I want to put time in in the field and work my way up from local. I'll probably pursue a degree from APU at some point.


----------



## bstone (Oct 7, 2010)

MCERT1 said:


> Agreed, I'd switch in a heartbeat if there were some... Emergency management degrees are still just sort of weird...I looked into them when applying for grad school, but the bottom line is practical field experience is still king. Hell, I'm taking a program now in intelligence ( national security,etc.) it's useful and quite literally fits the description of a Planning section member or chief in ICS, but without the experience, my chances of getting a job with FEMA are pretty limited. So, I want to put time in in the field and work my way up from local. I'll probably pursue a degree from APU at some point.



I hear ya.

Maybe one day Dr Blesdoe will lead the charge for a true MS/MA in Emergency Medicine for paramedics. I imagine it would be sort of like being a PA for prehospital medicine. Anyhow, sorry to hijack the thread. I am off to do IS-200. Appears I only ever did 100 and 700 but not 200.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 30, 2015)

douglaspeter said:


> Hmmm.


Revived a 5 year old thread for "hmmm"? Haha


----------



## ClarkR1 (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm here to hopefully get answers on one thing. I hope someone can help me.  I'm the PIO for a County.  I was told I'm required to take FEMA online courses 100, 200, 700, 800.  I finished the 100 course and before I took the real final test, I went on quizlet.com.  Ive taken 17 of the sample tests and failed every time, but, once, lol.  I have my Masters and feel stupid.  I find the questions confusing and designed to trap you.  Does anyone know if the actual test is like that as well?  One final note--I just feel that 90% of this is worthless to a PIO. Perhaps I'm wrong.  Thanks so much!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 16, 2021)

Just do the actual test.  If you fail you can take it again as often as you want.


----------



## planetmike (Jun 16, 2021)

The four core FEMA classes are a basis for how an Incident Command will work. You as PIO will be very heavily involved  in all aspects if an incident is declared. Part of your frustration is you don't have a background in the emergency management end of things at a large scale incident. Take your time, and go through those courses, maybe one per day. You would benefit by also taking ISC 300, and IS-29 ( https://training.fema.gov/is/courseoverview.aspx?code=IS-29.a ), G290 Public Information Officer – Basic ( https://training.fema.gov/programs/pio/g290.aspx ), and maybe even work your way through all of the Professional Development Series (PDS) Courses ( https://training.fema.gov/is/searchis.aspx?search=PDS ).


----------



## ClarkR1 (Jun 16, 2021)

planetmike said:


> The four core FEMA classes are a basis for how an Incident Command will work. You as PIO will be very heavily involved  in all aspects if an incident is declared. Part of your frustration is you don't have a background in the emergency management end of things at a large scale incident. Take your time, and go through those courses, maybe one per day. You would benefit by also taking ISC 300, and IS-29 ( https://training.fema.gov/is/courseoverview.aspx?code=IS-29.a ), G290 Public Information Officer – Basic ( https://training.fema.gov/programs/pio/g290.aspx ), and maybe even work your way through all of the Professional Development Series (PDS) Courses ( https://training.fema.gov/is/searchis.aspx?search=PDS ).


Thank you.  I appreciate it very much.  My frustration(and, it's a big one) is the tests seem designed to have very specific verbage--one word leads to an incorrect answer.  The courses themselves I'm ok with.  It would be nice if the test itself would not try to trip people up. I've sure been involved in many emergency situations( (earthquakes, fires, riots) just as Press Deputy for the LA City Council for 7 years.  lol...I just don't think I can take any more classes than those absolutely required. I'm so backed up in day to day work already.  I appreciate your kind response to my original post.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 16, 2021)

ClarkR1 said:


> I've sure been involved in many emergency situations( (earthquakes, fires, riots) just as Press Deputy for the LA City Council for 7 years.  lol...I just don't think I can take any more classes than those absolutely required. I'm so backed up in day to day work already.  I appreciate your kind response to my original post.


once you finish with what @planetmike recommended, I would look at attending Enhanced All-Hazards Incident Management/Unified Command. it's one of the better hands on ICS courses out there






						Enhanced All-Hazards Incident Management/Unified Command | TEEX.ORG
					

MGT314 | The Enhanced Incident Management/Unified Command for All Hazards course focuses on incident management skills, staff responsibilities, and the related situational awareness skills using a computer-driven training simulation designed to create a challenging decision-making environment in...




					teex.org


----------

